# Do opk's work?



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Just after some advice. I have a nine month old daughter after a FET. We would love to not have to go through ivf again so are trying naturally and using opk's

I have fertility issues where I don't think I ovulate that often. Before I had my daughter I would use ovulation strips everyday and rarely got a positive. When I did, it didn't result in pregnancy.

So far I have not had a positive opk. I'm aware of clutching at straws but has anyone got negative opk's and then gone on to get pregnant?


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, Im the same with OPKs, always seem to be negative...I have read that for some women sometimes the time of day and frequency of testing you can actually miss the surge. I read that testing late afternoon as opposed to in the morning, and that you should test twice a day ideally? 
Have you been to your GP about ovulation problems? 
I have had a couple of positive OPKs which was then confirmed by blood tests, but I had nothing but negative results last month but my blood tests indicated I had ovulated...so now I think I shouldn't rely on them.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Littlebean I had to use OPK's for my FET (after years of never finding a positive on those strip ones) however I used the clearblue digital ones with the smiley face wow what a difference here's how it worked bearing in mind I have a 30-32 day cycle approx (I tested twice a day - expensive but worth it, 12 hours apart and was consistent in timings everyday, midnight and midday worked best for me)

day 10 first opk 
day 16  midday - got my smiley face, called clinic they said I would ovulate 24-36 hrs later and they were right my FET worked.

Hth xox


----------



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks both of you. I have a low egg count and quality so assume I don't always ovulate.

If I get any kind of line I test again in the evening, but it's normally lighter by then!

A friend has the clear blue which she doesn't need so am going to get it off her so hopefully that might show a smiley face...

After having my daughter I said I would never get obsessed with conceiving again. But I can help it!

Congrats blondie and good luck scorpy!


----------

